# peptides, gh gut?



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 4, 2011)

So I alway hear about bbrs have bigger guts cuz of the gh, is this just from synthtic gh or cud these peps have the same effect??


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

i hope not! i wanna grab som peptides for after my cycle unless its gunna gimme an ol gut!


----------



## carmineb (Sep 4, 2011)

read up on IGF-1 peptide and basically it was suggested to keep it down in teh 25 mg range??  this way most or all of it is used up locally....  since igf-1 receptors are found plentiful in the gut as well as in muscle, you dont want to overdo it, best take less and know it all is being used than try to maximize what your body may or may not need and end up activating the wrong receptors.

that was teh summation of several articles I have read on it....  less is more but do it.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 4, 2011)

carmineb said:


> read up on IGF-1 peptide and basically it was suggested to keep it down in teh 25 mg range??  this way most or all of it is used up locally....  since igf-1 receptors are found plentiful in the gut as well as in muscle, you dont want to overdo it, best take less and know it all is being used than try to maximize what your body may or may not need and end up activating the wrong receptors.
> 
> that was teh summation of several articles I have read on it....  less is more but do it.




what about DES tho? since its short acting

does it still have that effect


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 4, 2011)

So ur satin ghrp and cjc will cause gh  gut, and u can take igf to counteract it


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Cuz if so, I donn understand why ppl would want to do it,  from what I can tell the gains if any are very minimal, and not worth a bloated gut


----------



## pieguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Always thot gh gut was also caused by the insulin u take as well. Is it really only the gh at high dose which causes
It?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

what if u just take ghrp and not igf will this still happen?


----------



## Thresh (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think there's any proof gh gut actually exists, I remember reading articles about this somewhere. You also have to remember they have unnaturally large abs for there body size, that ab muscle has to go somewhere when it's that large, that direction is outward.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> what if u just take ghrp and not igf will this still happen?


 

from the little I know, it is when Ghg interacts with insulin, you get IGF's and a chance for bloated gut (i said chance)....  it isnt G that does it alone.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 5, 2011)

I heard from somewere (don't remember exactly) that its from your internal organs growing from the gh and since there's not were else to go they push out your stomach... just what I heard but that's from the real synth hgh, so it made me wonder if the gh raising peptides might do the same


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> from the little I know, it is when Ghg interacts with insulin, you get IGF's and a chance for bloated gut (i said chance).... it isnt G that does it alone.


 gotcha. i was thinking about maybe grabbing some for after my cycle but if im gonna get a gut in anyway ill pass lmao


----------

